# Photoshop Lan Party? Gibt's so was?



## tobee (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich spiele ja gerne ab und zu CS oder andere Spiele auf einer Lan Party. Aber was ich vermisse ist vllt. eine 48h Stunden Photoshop Lan. Wo es vllt. einen Wettbewerb gibt. Wo es eine Aufgabe gibt wie z.b. "Erstelle eine Clanpage mit folgendem Material". Und nach 48 Stunden muss man seinen Vorschlag abgeben, der dann bewertet wird. 

So wie ein 48h Mapping Contest.
Gibt es schon so was?

Wenn ja, ich habe es leider noch nicht gesehen 

// Natürlich muss die Überschrift: Photoshop Lan Par*t*y heißen. Sorry 

Euer Tobee


----------



## Leola13 (27. Juli 2006)

Hai,

du suchst nicht zufällig so etwas wie PS battles ?

Danach such doch mal.  PS BAttle in Google

Ciao Stefan


----------



## der_Jan (27. Juli 2006)

Das wäre nach dem Prinzip einer interaktiven, gegenseitigen und vor allem locker gehaltenen Schulung bestimmt mal ganz interessant
Aber keine komische Clanpage, sondern eine konkrete Gemeinsame Aufgabe, bei der man sich dann über die verschiedenen Lösungsmöglichkeiten usw unterhalten kann.
Ein Matte Painting oder sowas z.B.


----------



## tobee (27. Juli 2006)

der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das wäre nach dem Prinzip einer interaktiven, gegenseitigen und vor allem locker gehaltenen Schulung bestimmt mal ganz interessant
> Aber keine komische Clanpage, sondern eine konkrete Gemeinsame Aufgabe, bei der man sich dann über die verschiedenen Lösungsmöglichkeiten usw unterhalten kann.
> Ein Matte Painting oder sowas z.B.



Ne keine Angst das war nur ein Beispiel.
Aber Lust sowas zu organisieren oder daran teilzunehmen wäre da.

Tobee


----------



## der_Jan (27. Juli 2006)

Wenn ein paar "Forumsgrößen" kommen sowieso^^
Aber so Sachen wie "coole Wallpapers createn" oder was bräuchte ich nich.


----------



## tobee (27. Juli 2006)

Das könnte man doch gleich mit dem User treffen in Baden-Württemberg verbinden?

Tobee


----------



## McAce (27. Juli 2006)

Hört sich nach einer sehr tollen Idee an. Das wäre mal was
nur PS 

McAce


----------



## tobee (27. Juli 2006)

Nein ich würde sagen die gängigen Programme.
Damit für das Treffen auch eine große Zielgruppe anprechen.


----------



## da_Dj (2. August 2006)

Wirklich mal eine gelungene Idee  War bis gestern auf 'ner LAN mit ein paar Freunden, leider keiner in Sachen Grafik bewandert  Musste ich alleine grafische Spielchen anstellen, wenigstens sind zwei Wallpaper für Freunde abgefallen. Einziger Wehrmutstropfen auf den meisten LAN's keine I-Net Connection, was einige Bereiche ziemlich einschränkt, wer so wie ich hauptsächlich im Bereich Manipulation unterwegs ist hat da nicht so seine Freude, aber zum Beispiel Zeichnungen (was ich leider gar nicht kann) oder Modelchops lassen sich vortrefflich machen


----------



## tobee (3. August 2006)

Ja, das heißt an so was hättest du auch Interesse?
Wo liegt denn eigentlich Helmstedt?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. August 2006)

Hallo,

Jemand was dagegen, wenn ich den Thread in die Creative Lounge verschiebe?

@tobee: Die Idee klingt schon mal nicht schlecht.
Wenn Du Hilfe seitens tutorials.de brauchst, dann schreib mir einfach ne PN.

Gruß


----------



## tobee (3. August 2006)

Also bevor ich sowas auf die Beine stelle, bräuchte ich erst Feedback von euch.
Einfach jeder der wo kommen würde *hier* reinposten.

@Markus:
Du hast ne PM erhalten

@Mods:
Jemand hat den Titel verändert. Mich stört das immer wenn ich einen Fehler im Titel hab.
Danke schön.


----------



## da_Dj (3. August 2006)

Hab mich grad erst letzte Woche "erkundigt" bis BW runter, Stuttgart sinds mal gescheite ~550 km  Wohne genau zwischen Braunschweig, Wolfsburg & Magdeburg im Südosten Niedersachsen. Ein Wochenende mit Zug runter wäre kein Problem, könnte ich nur mein Rechner nicht mitnehmen (zuviel Stress + Gefahren und so  ) und mit Auto, bei 12 Liter Verbrauch  und aktuellen Spritpreisen wärs mir zu teuer, aber falls sowas demnächst sein sollte, wäre ich nicht ganz abgeneigt mal ein bisschen mit der Bahn zu reisen  Wie gesagt, würde sich ja gut mit einem User-Treffen vereinbaren lassen. Vielleicht ist Daddy ja gnädig und lässt seinen etwas altersschwachen Lappi mit auf die Reise gehen. Wenn was näheres steht/geplant ist sag ich nochmal was dazu, PM wäre auch ganz nett.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## tobee (3. August 2006)

da_Dj hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab mich grad erst letzte Woche "erkundigt" bis BW runter, Stuttgart sinds mal gescheite ~550 km  Wohne genau zwischen Braunschweig, Wolfsburg & Magdeburg im Südosten Niedersachsen. Ein Wochenende mit Zug runter wäre kein Problem, könnte ich nur mein Rechner nicht mitnehmen (zuviel Stress + Gefahren und so  ) und mit Auto, bei 12 Liter Verbrauch  und aktuellen Spritpreisen wärs mir zu teuer, aber falls sowas demnächst sein sollte, wäre ich nicht ganz abgeneigt mal ein bisschen mit der Bahn zu reisen  Wie gesagt, würde sich ja gut mit einem User-Treffen vereinbaren lassen. Vielleicht ist Daddy ja gnädig und lässt seinen etwas altersschwachen Lappi mit auf die Reise gehen. Wenn was näheres steht/geplant ist sag ich nochmal was dazu, PM wäre auch ganz nett.
> 
> Lieben Gruß


Das mit dem Computer ist kein Problem. 
Zu Not wird dir ein Computer zur Verfügung gestellt. 
UNd am Usertreffen hättest du auch Interesse?


----------



## da_Dj (3. August 2006)

tobee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das mit dem Computer ist kein Problem.
> Zu Not wird dir ein Computer zur Verfügung gestellt.
> UNd am Usertreffen hättest du auch Interesse?



Prinzipiell, auf jeden Fall! Ist dann nur die Frage wie es bei mir terminlich & finanziell aussieht, aber wenn das alles passt und sich ein paar Leute finden wäre ich dabei, will ja mal ein paar Tutorialianer live und in farbe sehen  Gemütliches Treffen und dazu noch ein bisschen über Grafik sinnieren, kann mir nichts Besseres vorstellen


----------



## tobee (3. August 2006)

da_Dj hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Prinzipiell, auf jeden Fall! Ist dann nur die Frage wie es bei mir terminlich & finanziell aussieht, aber wenn das alles passt und sich ein paar Leute finden wäre ich dabei, will ja mal ein paar Tutorialianer live und in farbe sehen  Gemütliches Treffen und dazu noch ein bisschen über Grafik sinnieren, kann mir nichts Besseres vorstellen


Dann kann ja nix mehr im Weg stehen 

Ich habe das so geplant:
1. oder 2. September - 1. tutorialsBW Usertreffen in Heidelberg - ca.11:00 Uhr
Im Herbst - 1. tutorials open battle ein Wochenende lang - Standort noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## da_Dj (3. August 2006)

tobee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann kann ja nix mehr im Weg stehen
> 
> Ich habe das so geplant:
> 1. oder 2. September - 1. tutorialsBW Usertreffen in Heidelberg - ca.11:00 Uhr
> Im Herbst - 1. tutorials open battle ein Wochenende lang - Standort noch nicht bekannt.



Zufälle gibts ... Eigentlich wollte ich an dem Wochenende nach Stuttgart mir das Deutschlandspiel ansehen, war bis letzte Woche geplant, nur keine Karten mehr gekriegt, also da der Termin nicht mehr besteht wäre das 'ne ganz gute Option auch wenns jetzt Heidelberg sein soll, ist bei der Entfernung eh nicht mehr so tragisch  Dann ist eigentlich nur noch das finanzielle, hab gehört, gibt Wochenendtickets ganz Deutschland für 30€ ich denke, das wäre noch drin  Nur weiss ich nicht, ob ich das so früh schaffe, ist ja doch 'ne Ecke und sollte ich mit Zug fahren, weiss ich nicht wie lange ich da unterwegs bin. Sind ja noch ein paar Tage das zu klären, können das ja auch über PM / Messenger, sind ja alle Daten hier hinterlegt.


*P.S. wird bei mir leider nichts, Terminkonflikt *


----------

